# Obama not a citizen



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

when I first heard these what I thought were rumors I figured its was just some looney stuff.

this is from a strong lifelong democrat Phil Berg former attorney general of Pensylvania I think, definetely not some right winger

take 10 minutes to watch it, wouldnt it be amazing if Obama is knocked out of the race at the last minute because of the technicallity that hes not a natural born citizen.

A strange twist to the strangest election cycle I've ever witnessed


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Now if this were Gov Palin in question, this would be the lead story on every single news station until it was resolved. But for good old Obama, we'll just sweep it under the rug and pretend it does not exist.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.obamacrimes.com/


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

more info about this topic


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the last question in the last vidoe I posted says it all, I bet its really true.

If it is this is really going to be something to watch


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't think of any other explanation. For those who think he would not mess with the second amendment to the constitution because it's the "constitution" you better think again. It would appear he has no respect for the constitution.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is interesting.

The reason why I think this is BS is because the Rep. would be targeting this 100%. Also the Dems should have done the homework before they nominated him. Because if this is all true the reputation of the Dem party would be at stake and that party would crumble.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the thinking is they've waited until now just for the purpose of keeping the dems in a state of confusion at the last minute. Although the former attorney genral of Penn ( D ) has been trying in court to get this resolved for weeks and Obama is stalling and refusing to submit the birth certificate.

A huge "October surprise" if you will.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I will admit it sounds outlandish, but why would he not show his birth certificate. McCain and all past presidents have all proved their qualifications.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

This has been out there for months... I remember seeing it in July.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> This has been out there for months... I remember seeing it in July.


That could be, but does that take away from it in any way?


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> For those who think he would not mess with the second amendment to the constitution because it's the "constitution" you better think again. It would appear he has no respect for the constitution.


There has been little respect for the Constitution since FDR.

When FDR's big Government policies were being examined against the Constitution and being determine to NOT conform, his answer was to threaten an ammendment to said Constitution increasing the number of Justices on SCOTUS so as to stack the court in his favor.

That was a time not so dis-similar to now. A Congress loaded with his Cronies and a People in termoil.

If Obama is elected we can expect a huge onslaught of "un-Constitutional" action that will be put into place without much more than a faint, distant voice of opposition.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

DecoyDummy said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > For those who think he would not mess with the second amendment to the constitution because it's the "constitution" you better think again. It would appear he has no respect for the constitution.
> ...


if he does, the dems will pay for the rest of their meager-*** existence as a party......you can count on that.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

This was discussed in another thread while Plainsman was in the badlands. The last info I saw was dated Sept 24, I believe, and it was motions to dismiss filed by Obama and the DNC...but note that no document was provided....per the Court order.

I submit, which would be easier, assuming everything was legit.....legal maneuvers by multiple attys involving multiple papers, or merely providing the original document for the Court's examination?

If there was nothing to hide, providing the document to the Court would sink that little row boat that is the last bit of hope for the republicans instantly. Exactly the same amount of time it would take to make this issue go away forever.

......so why don't they?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Would be a bomshell, pretty hard to understand why they just wouldn't produce the documents to make this go away.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can think of one reason. Provide the document a day or two before the election for the sympathy vote. He might pick up one or two percent by playing the poor picked on Obama. Just before the precincts open so there is no time for explanations.


----------



## LT (Mar 12, 2008)

Michael Savage's interview with Philip Berg, ex-deputy Attorney General, who filed the lawsuit regarding Obama's citizenship.

http://www.obamacrimes.com/index.php/co ... vage-audio


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Judge tosses lawsuit challenging Obama citizenship

5 hours ago

PHILADELPHIA (AP) - A federal judge has dismissed a lawsuit challenging Barack Obama's qualifications to be president.

U.S. District Judge R. Barclay Surrick on Friday night rejected the suit by attorney Philip J. Berg, who alleged that Obama was not a U.S. citizen and therefore ineligible for the presidency. Berg claimed that Obama is either a citizen of his father's native Kenya or became a citizen of Indonesia after he moved there as a boy.

Obama was born in Hawaii to an American mother and a Kenyan father. His parents divorced and his mother married an Indonesian man.

Internet-fueled conspiracy theories question whether Obama is a "natural-born citizen" as required by the Constitution for a presidential candidate and whether he lost his citizenship while living abroad.

Surrick ruled that Berg lacked standing to bring the case, saying any harm from an allegedly ineligible candidate was "too vague and its effects too attenuated to confer standing on any and all voters."


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Good post, Robert.

Note that the Judge did NOT rule he was a US citizen, or even inferred he was eligible. :wink:

Unless there was more to his ruling that wasn't posted.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Oh, and Berg is a nutjob too:

http://www.911forthetruth.com/

http://www.911forthetruth.com/pages/BergBlog.htm


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

We already knew that. He stated in his video he has been a democrat his whole life....... :lol:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

> (Lafayette Hill, Pennsylvania - 01/04/07) - Philip J. Berg, Esquire, [Berg is a former Deputy Attorney General of Pennsylvania; former candidate for Governor and U.S. Senate; an attorney with offices in Montgomery County, PA and an active practice in Philadelphia, PA, who prior hereto has filed a RICO lawsuit against Bush and others for the events of 9/11 and plans to re-file shortly] announced today that he was issuing a call for world leaders to arrest and try Bush and Cheney for the global crimes of 9/11/01.
> 
> Philip J. Berg, Esquire stated in a letter to the nations throughout the world:
> 
> "It is time for the nations of the world to come forth and take the leadership because of the failure of the United States Government and the States where crimes were committed on 09/11/01, where no thorough investigation and indictments occurred, to investigate, arrest and prosecute the people responsible for the murders on 9/11/01, specifically including George W. Bush and Richard Cheney."


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

.....those darn democrats.......

Just WHAT are we gonna do with em? :roll:

You got me on this one, Robert. I gotta admit I'm a little uneasy having posted this guy, but the point was where is the birth certificate? I still think it's a valid question, unless those internet-fueled conspiracy theories are wrong when they state he refuses to produce the original.

Do you know if that's true or not?

My children couldn't even get their first driver's license without a valid birth certificate. But in all fairness, I haven't discovered yet if they could run for President without it :wink:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I think he was born in Kenya and is not elligible, remember everyone laughed at the "nutty" Inquirer about the clinton/ Lewinsky affair which also turned out to be true.

He expected to be shot down and is going to bring it to the next level in the court system. And judges are some of the most politically biased people on the planet.

The question is legitimate and the fact Obama has not answered it is very suspicious. If he was born here he would of produced the document.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Robert A. Langager said:


> Judge tosses lawsuit challenging Obama citizenship
> 
> 5 hours ago
> 
> ...


no surprise here......it's all part of the plan.....welcome the antichrist for he has come


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Bobm said:


> I think he was born in Kenya and is not elligible
> 
> The question is legitimate and the fact Obama has not answered it is very suspicious. If he was born here he would of produced the document.


Bob,

Doesn't matter where he was born. The fact is he was born to US citizen, his mother, therefore he is a US citizen.

This is nothing but BS.

And no I am not an Obama supporter, but all the BS is sickening.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

Actually it's deeper than that. According to the law at the time, the mother needed to be in the USA proper, for a certain length of time and there is a chance that Obama's mother did not meet the requirements


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

BS yeah right :eyeroll:

I thought so the first time I heard it but I now think its true and the Obama campaign and the DNC are covering it up they have not been able to provide any documetation to prove otherwise.

SO explain to me why that is, how simple would that be if it was available?

Its a technicality and I hope it bites them in the A$$



> However, Obama must meet the Qualifications specified for the United States Office of the President, which he must be a "natural born" citizen. Additionally, Obama must be at least a "naturalized" citizen to hold his Office of U.S. Senator for Illinois. Unfortunately, Obama is not a "natural born" citizen, nor is he a "naturalized" citizen. Just to name one of the problems, *Obama lost his U.S. citizenship when his mother married an Indonesian citizen, Lolo Soetoro who legally "acknowledged" Obama as his son in Indonesia and/or "adopted" Obama, which caused Obama to become a "natural" Indonesian citizen.*
> 
> Stanley Ann Dunham Soetoro relocated herself and Obama to Indonesia wherein Obama's mother naturalized in Indonesia. *This is proven by Obama's school record with the student's name as "Barry Soetoro", Father's name: Lolo Soetoro, M.A., and Citizenship: Indonesia. *


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The Docket shows when Stanley Ann Soetoro filed for divorce against Lolo Soetoro. *The marriage is important because based on the laws at the time, it affects Obama's citizenship and likely caused him to be an Indonesian citizen and no longer an American citizen.* The divorce decree proves that the marriage existed.

http://www.obamacrimes.com/attachments/ ... Docket.pdf


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> And no I am not an Obama supporter, but all the BS is sickening.


This is important, lets not take serious that old proverb foolish mommas spoke, "if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all". That is the type of tolerance than emboldens everyone from political cheats to perverts walking our streets. Mothers were good, but it's time to grow testicles like our fathers because this is serious times.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

too late, it has been swept under the carpet.......sad, but only the beginning of power abuse by the NO-bama gang, get ready, you haven't seen anything yet...... :eyeroll:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

So why didn't Hillary or the other Dem candidates bring this up prior to his nomination? Why hasn't McCain brought it up? If it had any validity at all, I am sure she or someone would have used it against him by now.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> So why didn't Hillary or the other Dem candidates bring this up prior to his nomination? Why hasn't McCain brought it up? If it had any validity at all, I am sure she or someone would have used it against him by now.


I have no idea but I do believe its worthwhile to look into.

I think anyone would agree politicians should never ever be trusted.

And the big question still is if its not true why is there all kinds of legal maneuvering instead of just producing the documents in question.

Birth certificates if they exist are simple to get....if they exist.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Bobm said:
> 
> 
> > I think he was born in Kenya and is not elligible
> ...


Not true at all, even if your parent is a us citizen, if you are born in another country, you are a us citizen, but you are forever disqualified from running for president. This does not apply to military bases and diplomats. That is the law. My boss happens to have been born in canada to us citizens working there at the time. Took him 3 years to be able to get a passport to leave the us on vacation and yes they notified him he could never run for president. That is the difference between being a us citizen and a naturalized us citizen.

I believe it is also the same for anyone whom has ever claimed citizenship outside of the us, once you claim citizenship anywhere else, you are disqualified from running for president.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Look at it this way guys. If you won a million dollars, but you had to provide a birth certificate as proof of identity would you provide it, or would you go to court to block that requirement? Simple really. It just doesn't make sense. If he isn't anyone trying to subvert the constitution including members of the DNC should spend time behind bars. Our demise will be no one taking things serious anymore.


----------

